# Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ολετήρες;



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2011)

Στην Ιστορία ενός άρθρου, ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς περιγράφει σήμερα στην Καθημερινή πώς έφτασε στα χέρια του το άρθρο του προέδρου Στεφανόπουλου (που δημοσιεύτηκε την Κυριακή). Εκεί μέσα αναφέρει και το επόμενο:


[....] Λυπάμαι γιατί κάποιοι θέλησαν να εμπλέξουν τον κ. Στεφανόπουλο σε προγραμματισμένες από καιρό συνωμοσίες. Αν θαυμάζω, ίσως σε βαθμό «κολλήματος», τη γενιά του κ. Στεφανόπουλου είναι γιατί στην ηλικία του υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τρέχουν, πασχίζουν, επιμένουν γι’ αυτό που θεωρούν ότι είναι το πρέπον για την πατρίδα. Η κρεατομηχανή του λαϊκισμού θέλει να τους περάσει από τον ολετήρα της, ισοπεδώνοντας τα πάντα. Είναι τόσο λάθος! [...]​

Η απορία μου: Υπάρχει κι άλλη σημασία της (σπάνιας) λέξης _*ολετήρας*_ εκτός από αυτή που ήξερα και βρίσκω ακόμη στα λεξικά, π.χ. στο πρόσφατο Συνωνύμων-Αντωνύμων του Μπαμπινιώτη; Εκεί λέει: *ολετήρας* (λόγ. σπάν.) *εξολοθρευτής*, καταστροφέας, αφανιστής ΑΝΤ. σωτήρας, λυτρωτής.

Ο χαρακτηρισμός του ολετήρα, στο μυαλό μου τουλάχιστον, αποδίδεται πάντα σε άνθρωπο. Η χρήση όμως στο πιο πάνω απόσπασμα με κάνει να απορώ μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός στις κρεατομηχανές, που τον έχουν βαφτίσει ολετήρα. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι ή πρόκειται απλώς για κακή χρήση; Ανήκει εδώ αυτή η απορία ή είναι η σωστή της θέση στο γκαφόνημα; Ή μήπως ανήκει, ως παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, στο φιγουρόνημα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2011)

Δεν μπορεί, κάποιος -τήρας θα υπάρχει και στην κρεατομηχανή, νομίζω όλα τα μηχανήματα έχουν κι από έναν -τήρα.
Το μυαλό μου πήγε στο αλεστήρι και τον αλεστήρα, αλλά δεν βρήκα να λέγεται έτσι ο μύλος της κρεατομηχανής.
Επίσης ο Βενιζέλος δεν ήταν *αλετήρας. Κάποιος δαίμονας εκδικήθηκε εδώ τον τίτλο του βιβλίου: «ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ- ΕΘΝΑΡΧΗΣ Η ΕΘΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΛΕΤΗΡΑΣ;» και έγινε «ΕΘΝΑΡΧΗΣ Η ΕΘΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΕΤΗΡΑΣ;»
Για τον νεότερο, δεν έχει αποφανθεί ακόμα η ιστορία τι -τήρας θα είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2011)

Πάντως τον αλεστήρα δεν βλέπω τελικά να τον γλιτώνουμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2011)

*αλετήρας = όχι απλώς ολετήρας αλλά αλιτήριος+ολετήρας > αλετήρας


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2011)

Μου φαίνεται ότι είναι φοβερό μαργαριτάρι αυτό -όσο κι αν, μ' έναν πολύ καλό δικηγόρο, μπορεί να απαλλαγεί...

Προσθέτω: από το "ισοπεδώνω" που ακολουθεί, καταλαβαίνω ότι στο μυαλό του Παπαχελά ο ολετήρας είναι κάτι σαν μικρός οδοστρωτήρας (που να χωράει σε κρεατομηχανή).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2011)

Άρα αλεστήρας + οδοστρωτήρας = ολετήρας, όχι; :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2011)

Ναι, είναι ένα σατανικό μηχάνημα: πρώτα σε αλέθει και μετά σε ισοπεδώνει και σε κάνει πατέ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2011)

Πιθανότατα υπάρχει κι εναλλακτική ετυμολόγηση, από την «όλεση» — όπου _όλεση _είναι συμφυρμός της δημοφιλέστατης σύμφρασης «ολική άλεση» (με το _ολική _εδώ να παραπέμπει στη σημασία "ακραία ‖ ολοκληρωτική" για την οποία πρβλ. «ολική επαναφορά» κ.ά.). Άρα «ολετήρας» είναι αυτός που σε αλέθει ολοκληρωτικά, ο ολικός αλεστήρας.
:)


----------

